# Nice 8 point



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Took this guy opening day.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats! Nice buck


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ty!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Congrats Dan, great looking deer!


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks... it took 4 of us to get him in my truck and he filled the bed of a full size Chevy... after I processed it, his meat filled a 105qt Igloo cooler


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Are you kidding me Dan? Nicely done! Where did ya get him, private or public?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Nicely done, he'll make a nice looking mount. Now you have to be careful not to shoot another antlered during the rest of the season. One of the years I took an early buck I was real paranoid about being careful so I would not shoot a buck with antlers over the 6" mark. Not that I shot long distances but during gun season you have to be real sure its not a long spike buck.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. He's already at the taxidermist. I got him on our family's land.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

When you have time, I would like to read the story!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Great deer , congrats


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice looking opening day buck,great job!!%


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

really nice buck!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations, very nice buck.

Now what are you going to do all year?


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Great buck with allot of good memories coming with a nice mount.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Header said:


> Nicely done, he'll make a nice looking mount. Now you have to be careful not to shoot another antlered during the rest of the season. One of the years I took an early buck I was real paranoid about being careful *so I would not shoot a buck with antlers over the 6" mark*. Not that I shot long distances but during gun season you have to be real sure its not a long spike buck.


Ummm..... 3" is the limit for antlerless in Ohio, not 6"...


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

sharp charge u can shoot 6 antlerless deer in ohio


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice deer. Congrats!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on that very nice buck.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

luv fishing said:


> sharp charge u can shoot 6 antlerless deer in ohio


You are correct depending on the zone. 

He was referencing antler size so as not to shoot an illegal deer since he already used his antlered tag. In that case the antlers can be no longer than 3 inches in length, not 6 like he mentioned.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Dan, you working Friday night? Give me the scoop when I see ya.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lundy said:


> Congratulations, very nice buck.
> 
> Now what are you going to do all year?


Hunt does... and guide for my wife... my buck had a twin with him when I took him.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sharp Charge said:


> Dan, you working Friday night? Give me the scoop when I see ya.


I work days this week... I'll be in on Friday til 3. Stop by the office.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay so here's the story...

Our family land is behind my house. Roughly 25 acres. 2 years ago, I saw a doe with 2 button buck twin yearlings, in addition to other deer. 

Earlier this year (spring), I started seeing more deer activity and spotted several deer over the course of the year. I didn't hunt much last year, so they weren't pressured. 

I planted some clover and brassicas plots in the woods, and started putting cornpiles out about the middle of August. There is a thicket of oak saplings off to the right of my stand, and a creek behind it that divides our land from the neighbors apple orchard. The perfect set up with great food sources, great cover, and a constant water supply.

By late summer, the deer had started rubs in the oak thicket... rubbing a lot of the saplings to the point of breaking them down.










They even appeared to have constructed themselves a highway through the thicket to my cornpiles, and tracks showed they were walking directly under my stand to go from one cornpile, to a patch of clover, and then to the other cornpile.

Saturday, September 24th...

I grudgingly went to work that morning, knowing that it was opening day and dying to be in the deer stand. When the clock struck 3pm, I rushed home, changed, and quietly slipped into the woods to my stand. It was 3:50pm by the time I settled in. 

At 5:45pm, I looked down at my vibrating cell phone, then looked up to see a small basket-racked 8 pointer walking out of the oaks to my first cornpile (in front of my stand). He calmly walked from that cornpile to my other cornpile behind me while passing directly by my stand. I had made up my mind that I was going to let him go as soon as I saw him, but it still made my pulse increase. After a few minutes, he disappeared out of sight, and went over to my neighbor's field. Around 6:30pm, a doe and a yearling button buck (barely out of his spots) walked out of the thicket and went from cornpile to cornpile. The yearling was playing with a stray cat that had showed up. I was watching him play to the point where he almost made me laugh uncontrollably, when I caught movement out of the corner of my eye....

I slowly turned back toward the front, to see 2 nice 8 pointers, a basket 8 pointer, and a basket 6 pointer coming straight at me. I let them walk by me towards the second cornpile... all the time holding my breathe and praying they wouldn't see me. As soon as the last deer walked by, I raised my xbow and spun it towards the back left. Foliage was blocking my shot on the bigger of the two 8 pointers. I calmly held my position and waited. Fate stepped in and he entered an opening 50 yards away. I slowly squeezed the trigger and THWACK!

He ran about 70 yds, and dropped dead right next to my neighbor's fenceline.

He was approximately 2 years old, and the other buck was almost identical to him, but had a tad bit smaller body. I theorize that they are the twin button buck yearlings I saw a few years ago.

Added: Taxidermist scored him out at 128.75.... #3 tines are 9", inside spread 18.5"

My wife has her sights set on his brother.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Yep, your right 3" not 6" is an antlerless deer. My memory from year to year always needs reminded.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

A great buck Dan. Congratulations.

Another point of interest, if you hunt each zone legally, and hunt urban deer, you can get 18 deer legally in Ohio. One buck (antlered) and 17 does (antlerless, having no antlers or antlers under 3" in length), or 18 antlerless deer. I know it sounds ridiculous but it is true. You can get two deer in zone A, four deer in zone B, and 6 deer in zone C. Plus up to six antlerless deer in urban zones. That is a total of 18 deer tagged legally per season.


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats on that nice buck Big deer down:!


----------



## nikron (Nov 18, 2010)

Great buck. Sounds like you got a nice set-up. Good luck to your wife. that would be cool to have twin mounts.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If your deer was only 2-1/2 that is one great 2-1/2 year old deer. Genetics and food must have treated him well.

Again congratulations on a very nice buck


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats on a nice buck. My friend who is a taxidermist said there have been lots of bucks brought to him already this year. He said seeing more big bucks brought in than normal.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Header said:


> Yep, your right 3" not 6" is an antlerless deer. My memory from year to year always needs reminded.


It's all good, just don't want to see someone get busted for a simple mistake. :!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Great story, Dan. Sounds like it would have been a good time, not even a chance to get bored! Excellent!

Huntinbull, 18 for a bag limit?? That just don't sound right...18?? I didn't read otherwise myself and 18 added up. Just does sound "ridiculous". WOW!


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

nikron said:


> Great buck. Sounds like you got a nice set-up. Good luck to your wife. that would be cool to have twin mounts.


Thanks! All together, I've been working on the set up for almost 2 years and really hard the last few months.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lundy said:


> If your deer was only 2-1/2 that is one great 2-1/2 year old deer. Genetics and food must have treated him well.
> 
> Again congratulations on a very nice buck


Thanks! I've noticed that their is a very good genetic line in our woods. I suspect the basket racks will be nice next year if they survive this year... but some people will shoot anything with hair.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

crappiewacka said:


> Great story, Dan. Sounds like it would have been a good time, not even a chance to get bored! Excellent!


I know! I was debating on whether or not to let them all walk and see if their grandad would walk out. MASSIVE buck that I've caught only a glimpse of in the past, but dwarfs the 8pt I killed... but the question of shoot or don't shoot was answered as soon as the 8pt's walked out. I haven't seen Grandpa at all this year... but I'm sure he's still out there. He's the kind that would make the papers if he were taken.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Dan44149 said:


> Thanks! All together, I've been working on the set up for almost 2 years and really hard the last few months.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._



Don't be alarmed if you see me creeping through your back yard.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sharp Charge said:


> Don't be alarmed if you see me creeping through your back yard.


LoL... as long as you don't get alarmed by my wife looking at you through her scope! bwahahha

You should have heard her reaction when I told her you wanted to creep on her buck... LMAO


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Semi33 (Mar 5, 2008)

i think my buddy keith showed me that picture of you via facebook...


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Keith Kulman? That's the only Keith that I'm friends with and my facebook is private...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Semi33 (Mar 5, 2008)

no its eschbaugh i think is how you spell it.. he is from brunswick i believe. He showed me a pic very similar to this one, and he also said that his buddy got it on opening day.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Semi33 said:


> no its eschbaugh i think is how you spell it.. he is from brunswick i believe. He showed me a pic very similar to this one, and he also said that his buddy got it on opening day.


Name doesn't sound familiar but I suck with names. Maybe he's a friend of a friend. I sent it to a lot of people as you can imagine.

Ohhh where does he work?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice! Now you have all that time for some fall fishin, congrats!


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

dmgonfishin55 said:


> Nice! Now you have all that time for some fall fishin, congrats!


Thanks! But now I have to get my 3 does before Nov 28, and act as a guide for the wife.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

